# Top 10 Most Anticipated 2016 Geneva Motor Show Debuts



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Im looking forward to seeing the new Bugatti, the 100th anniversary Lambo, the civic hatch, and the honda C-HR (what segment is this crossover in? the CRV serves the compact, HRV subcompact, and Pilot Midsize.)


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The Civic hatchback at the Geneva show appears to be heavily "concepted". I would be surprised that those front and rear fascias make to production (not that I wouldn't want them). More interested in the 2.0L Turbo motor rumored to be available for the U.S. Guessing they're going after the Focus ST with that option.


----------

